# should I get PS4 Pro or PS4 Slim?



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to purchase PS4, and totally confused on which one should I buy? Reasons being:

1) The price difference is huge (Slim 500GB @ Rs. 26990/- vs Pro 1TB @ Rs. 38990/-) The 1.50 firmware version features support of external hard drive (just like xbox one), so internal memory size is not an issue anymore.
2) By reading, I am liking the additional features of Pro i.e. 4k, HDR, PSVR, smoother gameplay.. but I am not sure if I really need those. I don't have any plans to get 4k display and I am not sure if I would ever get VR. I think when Indian market will be flooded with console/pc VR's, I would definetly be opting for PC VR instead of playstation (I own a gaming rig)
3) The size of slim would be really good for my play area, as it requires very less space. However, that would not be a problem if I get Pro because of its better functionality.
4) I want to have PS4 solely to play its exclusives. Its not going to be my whole sole gaming machine, as I already have xbox one and gaming PC.

I know all my points above shows that I am inclined more towards getting Slim instead of Pro, but the "Pro" mark + kind of future proofing is equally distracting. What you guys have to say?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2017)

PS4 500 GB+ Uncharted 4 bundle sells for 260$ (around 17k) in USA.

Don't pay more premium, get the cheapest one possible in India (paytm: Buy Sony PlayStation PS4 Slim 500 GB Console Online at Low Prices in India - Paytm.co for 23800 including cashback)


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh, looks like a great deal! Is paytm reliable enough for a buy like this?


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey Vineet. PlayStation Slim is nothing but the regular PS4 in a smaller body with higher power efficiency. So buy the regular PS4 and save some money. Use it to buy a external HDD or games. I have the PS4 Pro and using it on a 1080p TV. I would recommend PS4 Pro if you want higher stable frames rates on 1080p resolution. Cant comment on 4k.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 14, 2017)

[MENTION=317810]Stormbringer[/MENTION] there is no difference between pricing of regular PS4 and PS4 Slim, so Slim is the better option. Also, I dont think stable frame rates worth 11k extra for me. I like the "4K" tag but its not very much appealing to me. I think the slim option would be good for me 

However, not sure if I should get it from Paytm.


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 14, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> [MENTION=317810]Stormbringer[/MENTION] there is no difference between pricing of regular PS4 and PS4 Slim, so Slim is the better option. Also, I dont think stable frame rates worth 11k extra for me. I like the "4K" tag but its not very much appealing to me. I think the slim option would be good for me
> 
> However, not sure if I should get it from Paytm.



When it was launched PS4 Slim was costlier than PS4. Also Slim doesn't have optical audio port. Keep that in mind if you are planning to connect it to a home theater. About the Pro, the frame rates are not only stable and higher at native 1080p resolution. In the regular PS4 few games ran at 900p. It's upto you. I got the Pro from Dubai for 26k  I haven't bought anything from Paytm. So can't advice on that.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2017)

If you have the budget then go for PS4 Pro. PS4 slim is same as PS4 occupying less space. Also exclusive or not, they just run better on Pro, and TBH PS exclusives are worth getting a console as compared to crap exclusives of Xbone.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 15, 2017)

[MENTION=317810]Stormbringer[/MENTION] Pro @ 26k?! Man, I wish I could get that deal  
I can pay extra, but when I hear about deals like this (cheaper in Dubai, US etc.), it really bugs me off 

Anyways, after your and [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] advice, I am confused again. Thanks!  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] xbone..lol! yes I agree that xbox can't compete with PS when it comes to exclusives. But I really bought it..eyes closed..only for the Halo series (big fan).

I think I should wait for sometime and get Pro, majorly for peace of mind (Pro is not in stock as of now).


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2017)

Yeah paying several thousands just to save several inches of your table is not worth it. Buy it only if you getting it at the same price as PS4 or maybe 500-1000 bucks more. Anything more than that is waste of money. 
From what I have read and heard, PS4 Pro is worth it and most of the titles are getting optimized for PS4 pro in greater degree than PS4. Prime examples being recent game releases which gave some problems with PS4 and inconsistent frame rates but on PS4 they ran pretty much flawlessly. Not to mention PSVR is also for Pro only and is good cheap solution if you want to get VR experience without shelling out lacs like in case of PC games. 
So there is that...


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 15, 2017)

Man, I am currently watching fps comparison between Pro and standard PS4, and the results are not satisfactory! I am comparing only 1080p, as I am going to game at that resolution only

Last of Us remastered: constant 60 fps on Standard..while Pro giving 50-60fps
The Last of Us Remastered PS4 Pro vs PS4 Gameplay Frame-Rate Test - YouTub

The Last Guardian: 30 fps on Pro... 24-30 fps on standard
[4K] The Last Guardian PS4 vs PS4 Pro Graphics Comparison + Frame-Rate Test - YouTub

 FF15: same performance on both..30 fps
Final Fantasy 15 PS4 vs PS4 Pro Gameplay Frame-Rate Test - YouTub

Maybe its happening because these games are not optimized for Pro yet?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2017)

Most of the time Pro runs at better resolutions than PS4. Horizon Zero Dawn performs at higher resolution on pro. More games are not exactly coming to my mind but I have seen various reviewers citing that game is running better on Pro.


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 15, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Man, I am currently watching fps comparison between Pro and standard PS4, and the results are not satisfactory! I am comparing only 1080p, as I am going to game at that resolution only
> 
> Last of Us remastered: constant 60 fps on Standard..while Pro giving 50-60fps
> The Last of Us Remastered PS4 Pro vs PS4 Gameplay Frame-Rate Test - YouTub
> ...



Hey bro. While comparing the frame rates check the resolution too and how is it being rendered. Many titles on PS4 works at 900p or else use a technique called checkerboard tech(same used in PS4 for few titles for gaming at 4k ) and upscale to 1080p. PS4 Pro on the other hand plays all games in native 1080p afaik. Few game developers have came out with patches to make use of PS4 Pro Hardware. Many haven't. And in some games which are not graphically intensive, there wont be any difference. Also all these games you cited are already released games. Future games will definitely make use of the PS4 Pro HW for better performance in 1080p. So keeping all this in mind, PS4 Pro makes a better choice even for 1080p gaming. If money is a constraint only then get the cheapest regular PS4.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2017)

If you have a TV that supports 4K HDR, get the PS4 pro else the Slim will suffice. [YOUTUBE]M845vvAWD3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank you [MENTION=317810]Stormbringer[/MENTION] and [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] for your inputs,

So the way I see it (finally!), there is no use for me to spend extra on PS4 Pro. Reasons being:

1) I don't own 4k display and I really have no interest in getting it because I personally feel its more of a marketing gimmick rather than being an actual improvement.
2) The Pro is not native 4k. It just have much better upscaling technologies than a standard 4k TV. Well, its common sense because Pro is approx. 30% faster than standard/slim version with exactly same hardware. That alone cannot make it to deliver 4 times of present pixels count.
Link to source: PS4 Pro Upscaling and Native 4K: It's Hard to Tell the Differenc  . Somehow, even if I get a 4k display in future, I know I'd be happy with TV's upscaling technology.
3) I don't know for sure, but the guy in above video said that PSVR will work with PS4 as well, it won't be exclusive to Pro version. Anyways, I already own a gaming system and I would anyday get VR gear for my PC rather than for my console, If I ever get into VR.
4)  HDR feature is in for every PS4 variant. So, that is also checked.
5) In last, the Pro is supposed to give more stable FPS with *little* better graphics improvement than standard/Slim, which is the only point I am considering. However, I personally don't think that is good enough to spend extra.

Considering all points, the deal of getting Slim @ 24k rather than getting Pro @ 39k is just too sweet!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2017)

Yup, Slim should be enough for your needs


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 21, 2017)

okay guys, so I finally ordered Pro version. I thought far off and concluded, maybe it will become one of the primary reasons to buy a 4k TV at some point of time 

I'll get it by 8 PM today.
Will share pics as I get it. 

Thanks!

- - - Updated - - -

Ok, got it and tried Uncharted (Nathan Drake collection). I never played on original PS4 but this is definitely superior than playing on xbox. The overall UI, graphics system is much better. However, I think the xbox controller is much better than PS one in terms of button response and gripping. 

Some pics:


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 21, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> okay guys, so I finally ordered Pro version. I thought far off and concluded, maybe it will become one of the primary reasons to buy a 4k TV at some point of time
> 
> I'll get it by 8 PM today.
> Will share pics as I get it.
> ...



Congrats!!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> okay guys, so I finally ordered Pro version. I thought far off and concluded, maybe it will become one of the primary reasons to buy a 4k TV at some point of time
> 
> I'll get it by 8 PM today.
> Will share pics as I get it.
> ...



Congrats. Yes, playing with PS controller will take some getting used to it but its nice as well. Now buy Horizon Zero Dawn, Bloodborne etc exclusive and play them.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]! yes I have my eyes on sales for PS4 games now 
My hands are big and I have this feeling that PS4 controllers are designed for smaller hands, whereas xbox controllers are absolutely perfect in every term. Maybe because Sony is Japanese (Asians usually have small hands) and Microsoft is American (people with bigger hands)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 23, 2017)

Subtly racist .wahahaha. Anyways , congrats bro. Nice setup.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 12, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> PS4 500 GB+ Uncharted 4 bundle sells for 260$ (around 17k) in USA.
> 
> Don't pay more premium, get the cheapest one possible in India (paytm: Buy Sony PlayStation PS4 Slim 500 GB Console Online at Low Prices in India - Paytm.co for 23800 including cashback)


Sorry for high jacking this thread as I am on the same situation as Vineet, so don't want to waste another thread.
Where is the warranty info in paytm link?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 12, 2017)

No problem in hijacking!
As paytm is not responsible for any warranty claims, they wouldn't put it on their site. The seller ("ECON SALES" in your link) will provide you the bill which would be required in case of warranty claim. One would simply have to show the bill to sony service center representatives. Same rules as buying from any site.
In description, the origin says "India", so you must get the warranty without any problem. However, it would be better to confirm the same with ECON SALES or payTM customer care, just to be very sure.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 12, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> No problem in hijacking!
> As paytm is not responsible for any warranty claims, they wouldn't put it on their site. The seller ("ECON SALES" in your link) will provide you the bill which would be required in case of warranty claim. One would simply have to show the bill to sony service center representatives. Same rules as buying from any site.
> In description, the origin says "India", so you must get the warranty without any problem. However, it would be better to confirm the same with ECON SALES or payTM customer care, just to be very sure.


Hi! thanks Vineet 
I mean on that page there is no mentioning of manufacturer warranty anywhere unlike all other products sold in paytm
There are some imported dubai PS4 slim 500GB on ebay with no or seller warranty for just 21k (with promo code) 
New Imported Sony Play Station 4 (PS4) 500 GB Console with One Controller Black


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 13, 2017)

yes, the ebay one doesn't come with warranty as its imported by seller. But the one on paytm is Indian and should have warranty:





well, you should confirm with payTM customer care, just to be more sure, before buying


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 13, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> yes, the ebay one doesn't come with warranty as its imported by seller. But the one on paytm is Indian and should have warranty:
> 
> View attachment 16883
> well, you should confirm with payTM customer care, just to be more sure, before buying


I know they have written India but I am not sure of authorised manufacturer warranty as recently I bought a 2.1A charger from sony for Rs.700 through snapdeal (they wrote manufacturer warranty of 6 months) and somehow it stopped charging in 5 months. I went to authorised service centre and found out that this product is not under authorised warranty as per serial code, engineer said please talk snapdeal regarding this. I talked snapdeal and they said they will provide me refund but later they declined as seller refused to believe that. I feel cheated that I wasted Rs. 700. Since then I am very sceptical for sony products.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 14, 2017)

Dr. House said:


> I know they have written India but I am not sure of authorised manufacturer warranty as recently I bought a 2.1A charger from sony for Rs.700 through snapdeal (they wrote manufacturer warranty of 6 months) and somehow it stopped charging in 5 months. I went to authorised service centre and found out that this product is not under authorised warranty as per serial code, engineer said please talk snapdeal regarding this. I talked snapdeal and they said they will provide me refund but later they declined as seller refused to believe that. I feel cheated that I wasted Rs. 700. Since then I am very sceptical for sony products.



Thanks for sharing your experience! 
Well, for expensive purchases like these, Its better to rely on sony store, amazon.com, flipkart instead of snapdeal or paytm. (Specially snapdeal!).  Pay some extra but atleast it would be worth it


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 14, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience!
> Well, for expensive purchases like these, Its better to rely on sony store, amazon.com, flipkart instead of snapdeal or paytm. (Specially snapdeal!).  Pay some extra but atleast it would be worth it


Yeah! snapdeal is cheater. Flipkart is selling PS4 1TB with media warranty that looks like some seller warranty. So cant rely on them either.

What about this seller from ebay who calming to provide invoice with sony india warranty? I need two controllers and this looks like great deal with coupon code that deducts 9% through debit card payment. Final price would be 27k bundled with 2 controllers.

SONY PS4 PLAYSTATION4 500GB SLIM (CUH-2008A) CONSOLE + 1EXTRA FREE CONTROLLER@


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 14, 2017)

^^ looks good to me, but not sure why the extra controller is going to be outside the console box:

*KINDLY NOTE : THIS PRODUCT COMES WITH 1 CONTROLLER INSIDE THE PACK AND 1 FREE EXTRA CONTROLLER WHICH SHALL BE PACKED WITH THE BOX OUTSIDE!!*

The extra DS4 controller bundle released by Sony has both the controllers inside the box, not outside.
Maybe the bundle would be standard one (PS4 slim with one DS4 controller), and a Dualshock 3 controller outside? There is hardly any difference between a DS3 and DS4 controller though. Maybe you would like to check this out with the seller first?

If I were you, I would pay the extra 2k and buy it from amazon (PS4 500GB Slim with Additional DS4: Playstation 4: Amazon.in: Video Games) for complete peace of mind.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 14, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> ^^ looks good to me, but not sure why the extra controller is going to be outside the console box:
> 
> *KINDLY NOTE : THIS PRODUCT COMES WITH 1 CONTROLLER INSIDE THE PACK AND 1 FREE EXTRA CONTROLLER WHICH SHALL BE PACKED WITH THE BOX OUTSIDE!!*
> 
> ...


Haha! no they are shipping with DS4 v2 not the DS3 of PS3 
Amazon was selling it for 27-28k few days ago, they raised to 29k now. There is comment in amazon that says: "The first time I opened the box the Extra DS4 was in another box but it was the Older Version of DS4 not the V2 which comes with every slim model now so keep that in mind when you consider buying this offer..."
Amazon.in:      Nipun J.'s review of PS4 500GB Slim with Additional DS4


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 15, 2017)

Ordered PS4 controller combo for 29k from amazon.in


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 19, 2017)

oh sorry, I meant DS4 previous version controller only (the one which comes with standard PS4 model)
Congrats buddy, nice purchase!


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 19, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> oh sorry, I meant DS4 previous version controller only (the one which comes with standard PS4 model)
> Congrats buddy, nice purchase!


Thanks! It ordered from amazon, got one day delivery. Both of the remotes having latest model I confirmed.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 11, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> View attachment 16732



Hey can u name the gear from left to right..


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 11, 2017)

Would love to do it 

1. Logitech Driving Force GT steering wheel with pedals
2. xbox one 500GB console (middle rack)
3. Bose companion 5 2.1 desktop speaker system (sub-woofer on lower rack)
4. PS4 Pro 1 TB console (behind steering wheel)
5. LG 24" IPS panel (24MP88HV-s)
6. Logitech g402 gaming mouse
7. Asus Cerberus 30500 gaming keyboard
8. Gaming computer housed in Corsair SPEC Alpha chassis (specs in my signature)


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice. Whats the cost of the wheel setup. Currently unavailable in amazon. What games do you play with it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 12, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> View attachment 16732


WoW, Such a nice setup. Happy Gaming.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 13, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Nice. Whats the cost of the wheel setup. Currently unavailable in amazon. What games do you play with it?



I bought it for around 7.5k, like 2 years ago from amazon. Maybe its outdated now..I am not sure. I play Euro Truck Simulator, need for speed's, dirt 2 and sometimes just drive here and there in GTA V 


bssunilreddy said:


> WoW, Such a nice setup. Happy Gaming.



Thank you @bssunilreddy , greatly appreciated!


----------



## ezio16 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi,

I'm planning for my first gaming console as PS4. Decided to get PS4 Pro (even though I don't own a 4K) just to be sure it's not outdated anytime soon.
But read somewhere (PS5: what will the Sony PlayStation 5 be like and when will we see it? | TechRadar) that there is a chance that Sony may release it's next PS Console PS5 by 2018 or early 2019 (6 years gap between every ps & ps4 was first released in 2013). However the support would be slowly stopped and not possible to play future games after that.

If so what would be my situation then  ?

Is it better to get Pro or I'm better off buying PS4 Slim and save some bucks there ? 
Please advise.


----------



## threeonethree (Aug 12, 2017)

ezio16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning for my first gaming console as PS4. Decided to get PS4 Pro (even though I don't own a 4K) just to be sure it's not outdated anytime soon.
> But read somewhere (PS5: what will the Sony PlayStation 5 be like and when will we see it? | TechRadar) that there is a chance that Sony may release it's next PS Console PS5 by 2018 or early 2019 (6 years gap between every ps & ps4 was first released in 2013). However the support would be slowly stopped and not possible to play future games after that.
> ...



Considering the price difference of around 12-13K between PS4 Slim and PS4 Pro currently, I would suggest to go for the PS4 slim if you do not own a 4k TV. You can play all games on  it for 3-4 years and sell everything for half price. By that time PS5 would have already arrived with a good game library and then you can use the saved money to invest in the next gen 4K TV,PS5 and VR. The next gen ecosystem would have also matured by then.

However if money is not an issue and you already have a 4K TV then you can go for PS4 PRO.


----------



## ezio16 (Aug 12, 2017)

threeonethree said:


> Considering the price difference of around 12-13K between PS4 Slim and PS4 Pro currently, I would suggest to go for the PS4 slim if you do not own a 4k TV. You can play all games on  it for 3-4 years and sell everything for half price. By that time PS5 would have already arrived with a good game library and then you can use the saved money to invest in the next gen 4K TV,PS5 and VR. The next gen ecosystem would have also matured by then.
> 
> However if money is not an issue and you already have a 4K TV then you can go for PS4 PRO.



Thanks for your reply @threeonethree . 
As of now, I have dropped the plan of Gaming Console and planning to build a gaming rig with Ryzen 5.
Money is a problem obviously   but the difference between PS4 Slim and PRO were just 5 K during the Amazon great Indian Sale that's gonna end today I think.
However I'll have to start building a gaming rig next month and can wait till PS5  .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 12, 2017)

ezio16 said:


> Thanks for your reply @threeonethree .
> As of now, I have dropped the plan of Gaming Console and planning to build a gaming rig with Ryzen 5.
> Money is a problem obviously but the difference between PS4 Slim and PRO were just 5 K during the Amazon great Indian Sale that's gonna end today I think.
> However, I'll have to start building a gaming rig next month and can wait till PS5.


Create a new thread in PC Components / Configurations by answering this questionnaire: Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST


----------



## ezio16 (Aug 13, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Create a new thread in PC Components / Configurations by answering this questionnaire: Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST



Sure bro. However haven't finalized the budget yet. Will fill this questionnaire after that.
Thanks for the link anyway.


----------



## threeonethree (Aug 14, 2017)

ezio16 said:


> Thanks for your reply @threeonethree .
> As of now, I have dropped the plan of Gaming Console and planning to build a gaming rig with Ryzen 5.
> Money is a problem obviously   but the difference between PS4 Slim and PRO were just 5 K during the Amazon great Indian Sale that's gonna end today I think.
> However I'll have to start building a gaming rig next month and can wait till PS5  .



It all depends on your requirements. If it was my money and I wanted a gaming machine than I'll drop the ryzen and go for PS4 Slim. Why? because I did the math.

Cost of PS4 slim hardware approx 26000 with couple of bundled games. Cost of 15-20 older must have PS4 games is around 24,000. Total comes around Rs 50,000. You can play for a while then start trading for new games. This system will be future proof gaming wise for at least 2-3 years. The games are optimized for the hardware and you don't have to worry about frame rates , resolution etc. Exclusive games like upcoming GOD of War, Last of Us 2 , Spider Man and hopefully GTA 6 will arrive sometime in the future.

However, cost of a decent Ryzen system will set you back by around 60-80k including a mid range graphics card for around 20k. Keep In mind that PC components are over priced right now and this PC will only be future proof for couple of years gaming wise (on high resolutions / ultra quality). Plus exclusives will be unavailable.You also have to factor in the cost of the games and software.Even if you go the wrong way to get the latest games it will will cost you some money which you have to factor in. But, this system can do lots of things that the PS4 cannot.

So, It depends on your requirements. If you want to game only then get the PS4. If you want to game and run graphics intensive applications like CAD, video editing then get the Ryzen. If you want to game and run simple office applications and browse the Internet then it may be better to get the PS4 and keep the older PC for these tasks.


----------



## ezio16 (Aug 14, 2017)

threeonethree said:


> It all depends on your requirements. If it was my money and I wanted a gaming machine than I'll drop the ryzen and go for PS4 Slim. Why? because I did the math.
> 
> Cost of PS4 slim hardware approx 26000 with couple of bundled games. Cost of 15-20 older must have PS4 games is around 24,000. Total comes around Rs 50,000. You can play for a while then start trading for new games. This system will be future proof gaming wise for at least 2-3 years. The games are optimized for the hardware and you don't have to worry about frame rates , resolution etc. Exclusive games like upcoming GOD of War, Last of Us 2 , Spider Man and hopefully GTA 6 will arrive sometime in the future.
> 
> ...



@threeonethree  Bro, you got me thinking again between pc and ps4  
I'm not gonna use the system for anything except gaming. Have an Asus notebook for other office tasks. 

So as you say, ps4 seems too be better.
But now I'm trying to get an intel setup second hand. If I get that, I'll just have to get a graphics card alone. If I don't get that, then either ps4 or pc need to be bought.
Will know the status of that intel system by this month end. Will have to decide after that.

If I'm gonna go for ps4 as you say, it's better to get a ps4 pro I think as the price difference was a few thousands.


----------



## threeonethree (Aug 15, 2017)

ezio16 said:


> @threeonethree  Bro, you got me thinking again between pc and ps4
> I'm not gonna use the system for anything except gaming. Have an Asus notebook for other office tasks.
> 
> So as you say, ps4 seems too be better.
> ...



Just make a list of games that you want to play. Some of the best games in the last gen are

Horizon: Zero Dawn
The Last Guardian
Resident Evil 7: Biohazard
Uncharted 4
Last of Us
Fallout 4
Blood Borne
Witcher 3
GTA 5
Dishonored 2

Do you wish to play any / all of these games? What about upcoming games like Last of Us 2?

Now, which system can enable you to play these games at a cheaper price? For the PS4 you can buy these games for around 15k-20K. You'll have to spend at least 5k to get these on the PC too. But what would be the hardware cost of such a PC that can run these games at 1080p/High and also the upcoming ones? At least 60K. Not to mention some of these are PS4 exclusives.

If you get a second-hand PC for cheap then go for it. You can play some games but still can't play the exclusives.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 15, 2017)

I was in a similar situation. A gaming PC or a PS4. I chose PS4 Pro and shifted all my gaming to it and using my old laptop for my computing. Will upgrade the laptop later. Keep in mind the kind of games you will play. For FPS , i would  prefer a PC over console.  Try to go for PS4 Pro for the extra graphics power over the slim. Worth it even if you don't have a 4k display. Also you buy games used for ps4 and resell when you are done with them. works out cheaper.


----------



## ezio16 (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes, if I don't get a pc in second hand, I'm thinking of going for PS4 pro now based on the suggestions by @threeonethree and @Stormbringer .
Thanks both for your thoughts. Will see if I get that pc by this month end and update here.


----------



## ezio16 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi,

This is the specification of the HTPC I'm going to get.
It was bought in 2016 Feb or March.

Samsung S23B370 Monitor 23" FHD
Inside *HTPC:*
Intel Core - i7 6700
Gigabyte Z170N-WIFI-CF Rev 1.0
HyperX DDR4 RAM 8 GB 2133 MHZ

How much is it worth to pay for this ?


----------



## ezio16 (Sep 11, 2017)

Could someone help me with an estimate for this above config ?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Sep 13, 2017)

@ezio16 you'll get prompt responses to your queries if you open a new thread here: PC Components / Configurations
For the mentioned configuration: I wouldn't pay anything more than 20-25k.


----------



## ezio16 (Sep 13, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> @ezio16 you'll get prompt responses to your queries if you open a new thread here: PC Components / Configurations
> For the mentioned configuration: I wouldn't pay anything more than 20-25k.


Okay thanks.
Actually bought that now.
Also with Kingston 240 GB SSD.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Sep 13, 2017)

how much did you pay? you'll have to add a graphics card on that I suppose..


----------



## ezio16 (Sep 13, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> how much did you pay? you'll have to add a graphics card on that I suppose..


30 K and I'll have to get a new case+PSU before adding a GPU as the current PSU is Antec 150 W.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Sep 13, 2017)

ezio16 said:


> 30 K and I'll have to get a new case+PSU before adding a GPU as the current PSU is Antec 150 W.
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk



Not bad, its a decent purchase. Congrats!!


----------



## ezio16 (Sep 13, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Not bad, its a decent purchase. Congrats!!


Thanks 
Will have to start a new thread as I need suggestions for a new Case and PSU.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------

